# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي التصميم وابداعات الاعضاء >  >  الوجه الحقيقى لصحافة الجلافيط 2

## محمد عامر بشير

*
*

----------


## عجبكو

*ههههههههههههههههه

شغل نضيف و الله 

*

----------


## محمد عامر بشير

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

ههههههههههههههههه

شغل نضيف و الله 




يديك العافية يا حبيبنا
                        	*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*إبداع .. أديهم وأضرب بيد من حديد لا تأخذك بهم رأفة.
الله لا كسبم.
*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*‏مكاريــوس, ‏محمد عامر بشير, ‏مرهف, ‏azzreem, ‏مناوي, ‏الحجاج, ‏النجم الساطع, ‏بحاري, ‏hamada7777, ‏جمال البشير, ‏خالد سليمان طه
*

----------


## سودان المريخ

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## أبو المنتصر

*بالحتة الفيها الحديدة.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*روعة كعادتك ياابوحميد يامبدع
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مكاريــوس
					

إبداع .. أديهم وأضرب بيد من حديد لا تأخذك بهم رأفة.


الله لا كسبم.



 
اميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين
*

----------


## محمد عامر بشير

*تسلموا يا شباب يا حلوين
ساعدونا بالمانيشيتاااااات
*

----------


## zahababeker

*مبالغة لكن يا محمد . هههههههههههههه
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد عامر بشير
					

تسلموا يا شباب يا حلوين
ساعدونا بالمانيشيتاااااات



الهلال يتبني سياسة الهمشرة بالتقسيط
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


اضرب الحمام
*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*يا هووووووووووي مع أشباه اللاعبين أنسونا حتى بشراء الحكام واللاعبين لن نفوز بالبطولة. 

رجع قروش الدولة يا البرير هؤلاء أشباه لاعبين. 

الله لا كسبك يا همشـــــــــــــــري ؟؟؟ فضحتنا وقعدت. 
فضل شنو يا عياااااااااااااال أتوبونج وجبناهو توريه وجبناهو رجل الخط وعشيناهو بنوزة وعشيناهو وكيل لاعبين وإشتريناهو .
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*تشيفيه و ماتشيليه
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد سيف الإسلام
					

تشيفيه و ماتشيليه



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
:hehehmn: :hehehmn: :hehehmn:
                        	*

----------

